# JW Envirosence PDV??



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

If you have installed one of the JW envirosence power direct vent hwt's, what aor the,Pro's vs Con's?Its for a Country install where owner has had tankless and now in new home wants Hi eff Tank. Never installed one of these.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well considering that it is the same unit as the 

AO Smith Vertex.... 

State Premier Power-Vent DV Gas Water Heater...

American Residential Gas High Efficiency Power Direct Vent...

And the GSW Envirosense Power Direct Vent....

Maybe you would want to ask if anyone has had any experience with these models good or, bad?

Chances are the problems if there are any would cross the brand lines....


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Well considering that it is the same unit as the
> 
> AO Smith Vertex....
> 
> ...


Thanks Redwood. Any takers? Up here in the cold north, just way too many problems with the 100+ degrees temp rise and bad water too try and sell a tankless too everyone. I had nothing but problems with the older models of the same brands listed above and was wondering if there are more horror stories out there on these newer products. :confused1:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I've done one of the A.O.Smith BT 80,s,no complaint's on it so far after 11 months,it did put out 120 deg water pretty quick when it was fired up the first time.This week 2 State Ultra Force commercial uints will be delivered for a 6 story/75 unit bldg,we'll see how they work out.


----------

